# supporting our sponsers



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

I clicked thru the emotiva link and bought speaker cables 29$ for 4 meters a set( postive and negative cable) with bannana plugs on both ends. The first time I bought 2 sets and liked them enough to buy 3 more sets.I am not a believer in thousand dollar cables but I do like well made stuff that look okay and these fit the bill. I really like them though they dont sound any different then my home made ones  the price and quality are great I just wish 4 meters weren't the longest I could get.Also right know Emotiva is selling the XRT 5.2 towers for 399$ a pair and I think I may at that price give them a go. I hope buying stuff like this contributes to the site
CD


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree, we have some awesome sponsors and affiliates who provide great products and services.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I was looking for some nice ICs the other day and remembered RAM getting mentioned during the $2,500 speaker evaluations. I clicked on the ad at the top of the page, compared prices with some other brands, and placed an order. I'm waiting on a set of Silver-Flex Stereo cables. I found the value offered was really good. 

http://www.ramelectronics.net/FLEXSA.aspx


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

Yea I liked the Ram cables also when I get a larger room I think I will be lookin at ram cables and interconnects
myself
CD


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

I bought an ONKYO tx nr 818 a month ago....so does that count one for onkyo?


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

rselby said:


> I bought an ONKYO tx nr 818 a month ago....so does that count one for onkyo?


Same here. Count it!


----------

